# Bethesda are going to have an E3 conference this year



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fallout 4 plz


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

As much as I would love a new Fallout, I also want a bug free game this time around. Also betting they announce a Skyrim collection for PS4 and Xbox One.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I wonder if there will be any news on Doom 4


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

fallout 4 developed by obsidian plz


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

fingertips said:


> fallout 4 *developed by obsidian* plz


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Obsidian or Bethesda as Devs would make me happy, they both did a great job imo. 

But seriously, I need Fallout 4. 

At least Witcher 3 will keep my RPG needs met for awhile.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

It's worth remembering that it's Bethesda Softworks (the publisher), not Bethesda Game Studios (the developer).
But even so, they must surely know that if they don't have one of their own games, then people are going to be disappointed and it will backfire. New stuff from particularly Arkane could be cool to see, but other than that, it's really only Bethesda Game Studios' own titles that have enough of a punch to showcase at a press show.
I'm not a big Fallout fan, but I did quite like New Vegas (didn't like Fallout 3 much at all), so I'm hoping Obsidian will make the next one of those and Bethesda can focus on making the next Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Milco said:


> It's worth remembering that it's Bethesda Softworks (the publisher), not Bethesda Game Studios (the developer).
> But even so, they must surely know that if they don't have one of their own games, then people are going to be disappointed and it will backfire. New stuff from particularly Arkane could be cool to see, but other than that, it's really only Bethesda Game Studios' own titles that have enough of a punch to showcase at a press show.
> I'm not a big Fallout fan, but I did quite like New Vegas (didn't like Fallout 3 much at all), so I'm hoping Obsidian will make the next one of those and Bethesda can focus on making the next Elder Scrolls.


Yeah I know, I'm still mostly hoping for Fallout 4 though (developed by Bethesda )


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I know, I'm still mostly hoping for Fallout 4 though (developed by Bethesda )


Why them over obsidian? What did they offer which you preferred?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

The only amazing Obsidian game is KotOR II. Rest were meh.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I know, I'm still mostly hoping for Fallout 4 though (developed by Bethesda )


I think there's a good chance of that. I've been trying to be 'pessimistic' and find ways for it to make sense they do a show if they aren't showing that off, but I can't really.

What I liked about New Vegas though, was talking to NPCs and interacting with them. Fallout 3 felt a bit too barren for me (and the combat+dungeons in Fallout isn't a strong point for me), but I did really like the vault life intro of Fallout 3, so I'd like to see them do more of that kind.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Why them over obsidian? What did they offer which you preferred?


I know I'm in the minority but I just preferred the atmosphere in Fallout 3 a lot more. New Vegas felt much more lighthearted to me. The eeriness would often continue to resonate with me after I stop playing.

But I have terrible taste in games though, so what do I know?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

In Bethesdas defense, they had done all the legwork for Obsidian to just build on so it would have been a disaster for NV to have been worse in its mechanics and AI.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm not really a fan at this point. The direction they have been going the last few years with all the streamlining, makes me kind of sad. I almost halfway expect their next AAA RPG is going to be just a linear shooter with some dialogue and a couple of skills and a couple of all encompassing attributes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll take an isometric Fallout 4 over an fps sequel anyday. But not one made by Bethesda or Obsidian.

It's okay to keep dreaming, right?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'll take an isometric Fallout 4 over an fps sequel anyday. But not one made by Bethesda or Obsidian.
> 
> It's okay to keep dreaming, right?


It's been done, it's called Wastelands 2. It's basically the spiritual successor to the 2D fallout games:






Interestingly, Wastelands 1 (way back in the 80's) was the inspiration for the original Fallout game.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

id like to see somethin new


----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

Elder Scrolls 6! I wish. Hopefully, we get an announcement on the next game sometime this year. 

I also hope they decide to put out an improved PS4/XB1 Skyrim. It was one hell of a successful game, so it's possible.

I've never played Fallout, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Elder Scrolls 6 please!


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> The only amazing Obsidian game is KotOR II. Rest were meh.


Rumours have been floating around press events about a new KOTOR to tie in with the new films.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Paper Samurai said:


> It's been done, it's called Wastelands 2. It's basically the spiritual successor to the 2D fallout games:
> 
> Interestingly, Wastelands 1 (way back in the 80's) was the inspiration for the original Fallout game.


I grew up in the 80's, son 
Though i only played Wasteland 1 in the late 90s
It's actually a lot better than Wasteland 2 lol. Wasteland 2 was okay at best.

With the capability they have now they could make one pretty isometric game. But all the silly fanboys want FPS glory.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I grew up in the 80's, son
> Though i only played Wasteland 1 in the late 90s
> It's actually a lot better than Wasteland 2 lol. Wasteland 2 was okay at best.
> 
> With the capability they have now they could make one pretty isometric game. But all the silly fanboys want FPS glory.


Fair enough man, everyone seems to rave about Wastelands 2 from what I've heard though.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Fair enough man, everyone seems to rave about Wastelands 2 from what I've heard though.


It's a piece of crap. I played it for like 50 hours (don't know why I bothered so long) before stopping. It's just terrible.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I heard it's going to take place on the east coast like Fallout 3. I'll end up becoming homesick for the Mojave if that's the case..






I've played New Vegas with the radio off a couple times, and that really changed the atmosphere of the game. I prefer the country and western soundtrack over the eerie ambient noises though.

The one thing I did miss from Fallout 3 was all the random encounters. I hope those make a comeback


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I've always said give me Fallout 3's world with New Vegas's writing and you've got yourself a good game.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Fallout 4 pretty much confirmed:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605744940006670337









http://fallout.bethsoft.com/

That page has a countdown timer for 23 hours from now, so we should see more very soon.


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

Fallout 4 and maybe I will think about getting a new generation console. That, and a new Mass Effect from Bioware would totally sell me a PS4/Xbox One...Is there any chance to see it this E3?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Milco said:


> Fallout 4 pretty much confirmed:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605744940006670337
> 
> ...


I was going to post this myself :grin2: - one of the few franchises that makes me giddy like a school girl.


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

Need a remake of Morrowind or a new TES like Morrowind. Skyrim came close but wasn't quite as good. Unfortunately most people only know Skyrim/Oblivion and they were the best selling. Of course if Morrowind wasn't a sleeper hit and had all the hype behind it from Skyrim then of course Morrowind would be the #1 TES and most talked about.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Persona 5, Tekken 7, Final Fantasy XV, Kingdom Hearts 3, Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 4. 

I'll buy a PS4 next year when it slims down and cost $299. If I'm still around, and not on the streets.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Excellent. Getting my RPG fix with Witcher 3 so F4 will probably come at a nice time in the future for more RPG goodness.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

25 minutes. Wouldn't it be annoying if I made a post every minute?  Don't worry I won't.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

The website apparently went live briefly, before being taken down - same did a youtube video.

http://fallout4.com/

[spoiler=Background image from the website]







[/spoiler][spoiler=Screenshots from the video]
















[/spoiler]


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

5 more minutes :yay


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

;_; that looks awesome.



Milco said:


>


Thanks, the website didn't load anything  and then said: Access Error
PA system failure has occured. Shutdown of the Masterbrain has been authorized and all sensitive materials have been removed for security purposes. Please attempt re-access. Have a pleasant day.

which was amusing but still.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

So, what do you think about the trailer? I loved the beginning, especially the pre-war footage.

I'm guessing the game tutorial is gonna happen moments before the Great War. You talk to your family, go to buy some sugar bomb for breakfast, see your neighbors talking to each other and doing stuff while children play with their dogs. You come back with the sugar bomb and prepare the breakfast for your family. The TV presenter gives the grim news. The bomb is about to drop. The alarm goes off. You hear screams outside. Everyone is panicking. You and your family rush to the vault among the confusion. Everyone is pushing each other but you make it to Vault 111. You show your vault card to the guards. You enter in the vault. The vault is sealed and you hear the screams of those who didn't managed to get in. Everything goes silent. You hear a great explosion, the first bomb drops and the ground shakes tremendously. The screen goes black and "Fallout 4" slowly comes up on it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

It's going to be set in Boston (what the Fallout universe calls the Commonwealth) - this area has developed a lot of new tech, chief among them is human like androids, which was a side quest in FO3. 

Get ready to fight ghouls in MIT and Havard lol :laugh:


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

This made my day/week/month! And by the look of the graphics, my laptop may be able to handle it without having to upgrade


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm so more of the same, was hoping they would try something a little different, that being said it's not like I bored of F3 and NV so this will surely keep my interest. The engine looks a big lackluster though, i've been spoiled by Witcher 3.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Hmm so more of the same, was hoping they would try something a little different, that being said it's not like I bored of F3 and NV so this will surely keep my interest. The engine looks a big lackluster though, i've been spoiled by Witcher 3.


I could give two ****s about graphics.... I just hope it's not glitched to high heaven on release and the load times are manageable, (and that they don't pull a Skyrim and simplify leveling even further). Still totally stoked, any word on projected release dates yet?


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Woodydreads said:


> This made my day/week/month! And by the look of the graphics, my laptop may be able to handle it without having to upgrade












Acer Aspire V15 Nitro Black Edition 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M 4 GB GDDR5
Intel Core i7 4720HQ (2.60GHz)
16GB Memory 1TB HDD 256GB SSD

$1,299.00
:surprise:

Too expensive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was discussing this with my brother and he thought the trailer made it seem like you were playing a character... Well, my friend just told me that some disgruntled Bethesda employer leaked a bunch of stuff a year or so ago that has turned out to be true. One thing, which I confess I'm not so happy about (but it probably will turn out to be true) because it's not why I play _their _ games. Is:

[spoiler=it's not a story spoiler exactly, though it's a game mechanic that is related partly to the story] you play as a set character, no options. Just that guy in the trailer. Link I found seems to imply that after the main story you can play as whoever you want though, which is a small consolation. Although I'm not sure how that would work and if you suddenly have character creation options after the story that's going to be pretty immersion breaking and odd..

Edit: probably can customise character but not change gender, I'm still not impressed.[/spoiler]

more on what she leaked if you're interested, no one believed her before:

http://www.gameskinny.com/45pd7/ex-bethesda-employee-leaked-fallout-4-details-nearly-a-year-ago


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

I won't get my hopes up. I'm generally not a fan of Bethesda-style RPGs. I hope it won't just be more of the same.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Fallout 4!Fallout 4!Fallout 4!Fallout 4!Fallout 4!Fallout 4!Fallout 4!Fallout 4! *Head explodes from excitement*

But I swear, if I hear the word "streamlining" in one single interview, I'm going to grab a Fire Axe, Baseball Bat, or Chainsaw, maybe even all of the above, and pay a visit to Bethesda... >.> Also, let's hope the limited or non-existing character creation is not true, which, tbh, I doubt. Probably an ex-employee trying to get at Bethesda for kicking them out.


----------

